# Frank D'Amico, you are right.



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

A Toornto School Board Trustee, when approached for advice on how to get Educational Monies for an illegal Student Immigrant threatened to report the sudent to the Immigration Department.

Mr D'Amico has been censured, has been forced to aplogize for daring to uphold Canadian Laws.

Illegals are just that, Illegals.

The first crime they committ is to sneak into Canada, then they further their criminal activities by stealing services such as education, for which they have not paid nor are they entitled to.

School Trustees by refusing to enforce laws, by spending other people's monies to support people who are engaged in criminal acts are liable for assisting illegal activities and are also sending a very clear message to the Student Public when it comes to obeying the laws.

Laws are Laws, you may not agree with them, but they are the Laws, and failing to abide by them makes your act illegal.

No one should be entitled to any of the Social Benefits Canada supplies until they have legally attained status, up to that point, they are Criminals.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I actually agree. Whatever you think about this particular family, we have laws for a reason and they should not be selectively enforced. If you don't like the law, you should lobby for it to be changed.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

A Relative of this child, a Student, was blatantly trying to find which Catholic School would accept her nephew, a child who has no papers.

D'Amico has been made out to be wrong, that He wanted to go to the authorities and have this individual sent back to the country of origin.

Sociai benefits are provided by Tax Payers, an individual who has a position of authority has no right to circumvent the rules to meet their own personal bias, it is a breach of fiduciary responsibilty and the person has shown themselves unwilling to comply with the responsibilities of the position.

The Relative trying to break the law should be charged as an accessory to an illegal act, and I suspect they are foreign students, their visa should be denied.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

The school board policy provides access to school without fear for non-status students. 
The Ontario Education act stipulates that all children can be enrolled regardless of status. 
As a trustee, he should know the rules.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

i wonder how illegals and outsiders sometimes know a lot more about the system than the people who are already in the system...


----------

